# Radio batteries



## northernnhmedic (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a personal XTS 2500 that I use for work.  After a year of use, the battery is starting to crap out on me.  The charge wont even last me a shift anymore.  Would anyone know of a good battery manufacturer other than Motorola?


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 28, 2011)

no, but I know of this great site to find cheap batteries.  

http://tinyurl.com/89zw7u8


----------



## Devilz311 (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought a Hi-Cap XTS2500 Battery from an eBay seller and it works great.

Here's a link to the auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110629461688?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 30, 2011)

I got a Hi Cap for my kenwood on ebay for like 6 bucks and the thing will last for a few days now


----------

